#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Syllabus for AIEEE 2012 BArch | AIEEE 2012 BPlanning Syllabus

## nitika.a

Part - I Awareness of persons, places, Buildings, Materials Objects, Texture related to Architecture and  nuild~environment. Visualising three dimensional objects from two dimensional drawings. Visualising. different sides of three dimensional objects.

Analytical Reasoning Mental Ability (Visual, Numerical and Verbal).

Part - II Three dimensional - perception: Understanding and appreciation of scale and proportion of objects, building forms and elements, colour texture, harmony and contrast. Design and drawing of geometrical or abstract shapes and patterns in pencil. Transformation of forms both 2 D and 3 D union, substraction, rotation, development of surfaces and volumes, Generation of Plan, elevations and 3 D views of objects. Creating two dimensional and three dimensional compositions using given shapes and forms. Sketching of scenes and activities from memory of urbanscape (public space, market, festivals, street scenes, monuments, recreational spaces etc.), landscape (river fronts, jungles. gardens, tre es, plants etc.) and rural life.

Note: Candidates are advised to bring pencils, own geometry box set, erasers and colour pencils and crayons for the Aptitude Test.





  Similar Threads: AIEEE 2012 Admisisons Flowchart | AIEEE 2012 Admission Procedure Diagram AIEEE 2012 Admission to Allotted Institute | AIEEE 2012 Admisison AIEEE 2012 Chemistry Syllabus | Syllabus of  Chemistry for AIEEE 2012 AIEEE 2012 Maths Syllabus | Syllabus of Maths for AIEEE 2012 AIEEE 2012 Physics Syllabus | Syllabus of Physics for AIEEE 2012

----------

